# Lebanon v Uzbekistan 08-06



## tip74 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lebanon v Uzbekistan
Uzbekistan have Djeparov, Mulladjanov, Tursunov, Tuhtahujaev and Galiulin available after they missed last game due to suspension.


----------

